
Ask HN: Do you hate social media?  and does this app fix that? - WithDom
Social media is flawed; it isn&#x27;t social and it isn&#x27;t relevant.  Instagram feeds are filled with overly-curated photos, often fake, taken 6 months ago, having no relevance to the posters real life.  Facebook feeds are full of political nonsense, religious quotes, memes, and irrelevant garbage.  On top of it all, of our 1000 &#x27;friends&#x27; none of them are actually our friends... well maybe a couple.<p>So I created &#x27;With&#x27;.  The first truly SOCIAL and relevant app.  It&#x27;s simply about who you&#x27;re with... because the people you spend time with actually have an impact on who you are and what your life looks like.  How does it work?  You simply make a group with the people next to you, or the people you meet.  That group is displayed live - in real time- to your friends.  They can see photos you post and see who&#x27;s there.  You can invite people to join... like actually physically come meet up with you and your friends.  So how do you make sure people are really with each other?  We developed the &#x27;tap&#x27;.  To make a group, you physically tap your phones together!  Anyone you tap will be seen on your profile page, whether they&#x27;re a close friend, a colleague, or a celebrity you met back stage, people will know who you&#x27;ve ACTUALLY met.  Imagine LinkedIn... but your connections weren&#x27;t BS online recommendations - no, you actually have to shake the persons hand if you want to say you know him.  Welcome back to being social.  www.getwith.co
======
remizimm
Cool... downloading now

~~~
WithDom
Thanks!

